# improvised ball mill



## Geo (Jun 2, 2016)

I improvised a ball mill from a cement mixer. I have ordered the 20# ball charge from Legend inc. I can't wait to see all of the stuff I can reduce to dust. LOL

https://youtu.be/sl0rHG4JZ8Q


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 2, 2016)

That looks like a good investment Geo. I'm sure the ol' back will appreciate it instead of being bent over 5 gallon buckets all day!!

What do you suppose you will save timewise per batch with your new mill?


----------



## Geo (Jun 2, 2016)

It depends on the size of the batch. I have had to do twenty pounds of chips in a kitchen blender. That takes a couple of days and is hard on a blender. I can do the same amount in the cement mixer in about four hours.


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 2, 2016)

You could also throw nails in it and use it for converting AgCl back to metal! Now you can let your silver jar get huge between runs


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 2, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> You could also throw nails in it and use it for converting AgCl back to metal! Now you can let your silver jar get huge between runs



That would end up eating the drum up.


----------



## kurtak (Jun 11, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> > You could also throw nails in it and use it for converting AgCl back to metal! Now you can let your silver jar get huge between runs
> ...



Correct - it need to be a cement mixer with a plastic drum for the nails/sulfuric acid conversion of AgCl

Kurt


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 11, 2016)

kurtak said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > upcyclist said:
> ...




Kurtak

You could modify the mixers,if the opening is big enough for a 5 gallon bucket to fit in.Can you see my idea?Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## kurtak (Jun 12, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> kurtak said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



Jerry

Good idea :!: 

Thanks 8) 

Kurt


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 12, 2016)

kurtak said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > kurtak said:
> ...




Kurtak


Your all way's welcome good sir. :mrgreen: 

There's a couple other thing's you can do with that Idea too.



modtheworld44


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 13, 2016)

Or perhaps a painted/sprayed lining of some sort? Epoxy? Urethane? Plasti-dip? 

I'm definitely talking out my 4th point of contact here--feel free to shoot me down


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 13, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Or perhaps a painted/sprayed lining of some sort? Epoxy? Urethane? Plasti-dip?
> 
> I'm definitely talking out my 4th point of contact here--feel free to shoot me down



The linings you mentioned will not hold up to the abrasion.


----------



## Geo (Jun 13, 2016)

That why I didn't get a mixer with a plastic drum. I want one that will take some abuse.


----------

